# Lushie Snapshots



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Does she always look so serious?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

20 month old Lushie Plushie has been a tiny whirlwind of activity the last two months, earning 16 points, including a specialty major, in just 14 show days. She has a grand champion major and 14 gr ch points, but she will come home to play next Sunday and finish up that title at some point in the future bc we miss her too much.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

inge said:


> Does she always look so serious?



Lol, no! Her looking serious in a miracle of training with vanilla ice cream and a clicker, and then the mighty talent of handler Karen Mammano. Usually, she is muddy and fishing in the lake with Copley.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

What a gorgeous girl!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

She looks so grown up and polished in the pictures...yet the images in my head are of a silly muddy tomboy! Its like she has gone off to finishing school!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

she is stunning....but I like the photo in post #8 better!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

She is so beautiful and you have every reason in the world to be bursting at the seams with pride!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

She is a fun girl, and she has been perfectly presented by Karen Mammano, as she is a prancy ball of fire.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow. She is beautiful.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

She is absolutely, positively gorgeous. Congratulations on a wonderful show!


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

such a gorgeous outline she is the whole package! Love to look at her, she has such presence. But I love the fun pictures more lol


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Lushie is stunning and sounds like a fun loving spirited girl.

Congratulations!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Lushie sure is a beautiful girl!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Beautiful! You must be so excited to get her home!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

So pretty. I like the action shots too!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I can't wait to let her go nuts on the beach and chase seagulls. There is no question everyone thinks I am a lunatic to bring her home when she is competing well, but I miss her and want her to mainly have a fun time with tiny bouts of work now and then, lol. Luckily, her breeder Jenn is so levelheaded, puts on no pressure, and wants her to have fun too.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

I think breaks in showing to spend time with Mom are great! And she is probably missing her mom too!


----------



## PSU Joe (Sep 17, 2012)

Ljilly28 said:


> I can't wait to let her go nuts on the beach and chase seagulls. There is no question everyone thinks I am a lunatic to bring her home when she is competing well, but I miss her and want her to mainly have a fun time with tiny bouts of work now and then, lol. Luckily, her breeder Jenn is so levelheaded, puts on no pressure, and wants her to have fun too.


When my family went to pickup our new puppy, Amber, at Jenn's I was so excited to hear Lushie was actually there. I had Jenn bring her in and got to play with her for awhile. She is such a fun loving dog. We rolled on the floor together and she certainly didn't have that serious look then. I certainly see why you miss her. I hope our Amber grows up to be as beautiful and spirited. Amber was the spunky one of the Allie/Detour litter so I think she will.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Lushie is a beautiful girl


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes! I heard you got to meet Miss Plush. Congratulations on your new baby!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## Lockabella (Sep 2, 2012)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Awww, thank you. I am beaming over her right now, lol.


----------

